# what course/degree should i do?



## mssaudi

Plz help me..i have done MBA (HRM) from pakistan..me and my hubby r planning to move to australia..what course/degree should i get before moving there so that i get an instant job?i am more into teaching..should i consider doing some Montessori course or should i do masters in economics or english?i dont know..i am really comfused..but plz plz plz help..i want some good job once i arrive there...plz recommend me some course or degree because i think that only mba without any experience wont get me any job..plzzzzzzzzz help..thanks...


----------



## mssaudi

Anyone pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## mel2012

mssaudi said:


> Anyone pleaseeeeeeee


Hi,
You can do master in accounting coz you can get Easily permanent residency after you finish the course. To get a job it's totally different from what degree are you doing. You can find job n restaurant and shops. Or you can do one month short courses like child care, aged care to get a better and fix job. Good luck.


----------



## mssaudi

Masters in accounting from aus? I plan to do it from pakistan as finances dont allow me to study in australia..and sorry but I didnt get it as to how would I get PR after doing a course? And to avoid odd jobs like working in a restaurant or so, I had put up this question actually ..


----------



## mel2012

mssaudi said:


> Masters in accounting from aus? I plan to do it from pakistan as finances dont allow me to study in australia..and sorry but I didnt get it as to how would I get PR after doing a course? And to avoid odd jobs like working in a restaurant or so, I had put up this question actually ..


Hi,
I was saying you have to have a skill or a good carrier in a profession. If you have a degree in engenering , nursing , teaching, doctor or accounts. Etc. and Also have lot of experience say 5+ years and have good English then you can apply a work visa or skill visa to come to Australia. You can come here and work. It's can be a very long process. 
Other option is come to Australia with your husband on student visa. Study for 2 years. After that you can qualify for PR. You can work part time and your husband can work full time while you both are on student visa. 
Most of the people go to second option as it looks more realistic n accurate. 
Good luck.


----------



## mssaudi

Thanks alot for ur advice..could u please let me know if me and my husband have to apply for separate student visas because we both are interested to study..which visa would be suitable in this case?


----------



## mel2012

mssaudi said:


> Thanks alot for ur advice..could u please let me know if me and my husband have to apply for separate student visas because we both are interested to study..which visa would be suitable in this case?


Hi,
You apply for student visa. One can apply a student visa and the partner will be included as spouse on the same visa. If you apply student visa your husband can come with you and live with you. You can work 20 hours per week legally and your husband can work unlimited hours , which makes it easier to pay the expenses .


----------



## mel2012

mel2012 said:


> Hi, You apply for student visa. One can apply a student visa and the partner will be included as spouse on the same visa. If you apply student visa your husband can come with you and live with you. You can work 20 hours per week legally and your husband can work unlimited hours , which makes it easier to pay the expenses .


You don't need to apply 2 visas at the same time.


----------



## mssaudi

And can my husband also study at the same time??


----------



## mel2012

mssaudi said:


> And can my husband also study at the same time??


I think yes. He can also study as far as he is in the country and he has a visa. But just check with someone else too to make sure. Can I ask, why do both of you want to study at the same time?? Coz education fee is very expensive here in Australia for international students.


----------



## mssaudi

Yeah mel2012..u r right, sadly ..we both 'wish' to do masters from Australia but unfortunately finance is the main hurdle..I know we both can't study at the same time but I was just looking at the possibilities right now..so if its about one of us doing masters, it would definitely be my husband..could I ask u a few more questions If u don't mind :$..
-do u have any idea that on study visa we would be able to make enough money to cover study and living costs? When I would be the main earner and I have done mba from pakistan with no experience..
-what are the universities u suggest that are comparatively affordable and in which areas?
-is it easy to get PR after 2 years of study or is it still just a chance?
-has the worth of the uni or degree anything to do with getting PR?
Thanks alot..sorry for taking so much time of urs but u know how it is when u r to take a risk of ur life ..


----------



## mel2012

mssaudi said:


> Yeah mel2012..u r right, sadly ..we both 'wish' to do masters from Australia but unfortunately finance is the main hurdle..I know we both can't study at the same time but I was just looking at the possibilities right now..so if its about one of us doing masters, it would definitely be my husband..could I ask u a few more questions If u don't mind :$.. -do u have any idea that on study visa we would be able to make enough money to cover study and living costs? When I would be the main earner and I have done mba from pakistan with no experience.. -what are the universities u suggest that are comparatively affordable and in which areas? -is it easy to get PR after 2 years of study or is it still just a chance? -has the worth of the uni or degree anything to do with getting PR? Thanks alot..sorry for taking so much time of urs but u know how it is when u r to take a risk of ur life ..


Hi there,
- if you and your husband work hard, there should not be any problem to pay the fee and living expenses. 
-I would say do master in accounting from Central Queensland Uni in Melbourne campus. Few of my friends done it. They had no problem with the course. You can also try some other unis in Melbourne also. 
-you may be eligible to apply for pr after your 2 year study. But I can not guarantee you that as it is a long and complicated process. Also depend on different factors As well. And also depend on the immigration rules at the time you apply. 
-you have to have a 2 yr degree or study in Aus to be able to apply for pr.

I don't mind to answer your question 
You can ask me whatever you like. I am here to help. 
Good luck with your plans ...


----------



## mssaudi

Ok thanks alot mel2012..its so kind of you..the thing is that its my husband who is going to study further first and his field is computer sciences. .for masters in computer sciences from UQ, they are offering it for 1.5 years only....


----------



## mel2012

mssaudi said:


> Ok thanks alot mel2012..its so kind of you..the thing is that its my husband who is going to study further first and his field is computer sciences. .for masters in computer sciences from UQ, they are offering it for 1.5 years only....


Hi, 
The degree for. 1.5 years is not a big problems. Your husband can do some extra units to cover the 2 years study requirement. When you will go to education consultant to get admission and for the visa application . They will help you out with this problem ......


----------



## Susan Matthew

Hi mssaudi ,

You can benefit from the various professional courses offered by the ITAD group. The group is dedicated to development of eLearning content, software development and Knowledge processing Services offers professional online courses that range from Management, Business, and Healthcare to Engineering, at remarkably affordable price. Avail the best discount offers this Christmas on the Qualifications, Diplomas and Soft- skills and make the festive season unbelievably awesome.


----------

